# Winch - Anyone make these?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

A post by Eric and Gerd got me thinking of adding a winch to my 1:20.3 shay. Does anyone make such a product that would work off of track power?


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

The most obvious choice from my eyes-- if you have to stay with electric power and you refuse to accept the purity and glory of LIVE STEAM ;-) would be the 3-racing crawler winch that they sell for RC rock crawlers. Although you may have to get creative as far as how to back date it to look like a gear driven steam winch.









This is a picture of one installed on my RC military Mercedes 1850 L. I mounted it upside down so it would be concealed inside the trucks bumper. They normally look like a 1:10 scale Warn winch. They are meant to run off of an RC car battery but perhaps you could get enough juice from the track to have it run. They have very low gearing so they can pull quite a bit. I have thought about making an RC crane or log loader with one of these.  Click here to see one listed on ebay. Note I have no relation to this Ebay seller so take all the normal precautions when buying on Ebay!


Another option may be a marine servo like they use on RC sailboats-- basically a continuous rotation servo but I am not sure if that would run off of track power.


Regards,


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

http://ozsteam.com/html/o_scale_log_winch.html 

it works electronicaly


----------

